# Sử dụng máy giặt đúng cách sẽ tiết kiệm điện và tăng độ bền



## tibodinh (20/11/21)

Sử dụng máy giặt đúng cách sẽ tiết kiệm điện và tăng độ bền Gia đình của bạn đông người và bạn muốn sử dụng máy giặt thay vì phải giặt đồ bằng tay cho máy hút bụi công nghiệp khô ướt tất cả mọi người nhưng bạn lại lo lắng máy giặt sẽ khiến hóa đơn tiền điện tăng lên? Hãy theo dõi bài viết sau đây. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ngày nay, việc sở hữu cho bản thân và gia đình một chiếc máy giặt là rất dễ dàng, giúp bạn tiết kiệm được thời gian và công sức trong việc giặt giũ. Nhưng nếu không dùng đúng cách thì máy chà sàn liên hợp công nghiệpmáy giặt sẽ ngốn của bạn rất nhiều nước và hóa đơn điện nước hàng tháng cao ngất ngưởng sẽ làm cho bạn phải đau đầu. Bài viết tổng hợp sau đây sẽ giúp bạn sử dụng máy giặt ít tốn điện và ít tốn nước hơn. 1. Đặt chế độ giặt bình thường Một số máy giặt đời mới có khả năng điều chỉnh nhiệt độ nước ở mức nóng hay lạnh để giặt quần áo. Tuy nhiên, nếu như không quá cần thiết giặt bằng nước nóng thì bạn chỉ cần để chế độ giặt bình thường với nước lạnh sẽ ít hao tốn điện năng hơn. Bạn có thể thay thế bột giặt bằng nước giặt để sản phẩm tan nhanh hơn trong nước lạnh hoặc bạn có thể hòa bột giặt với nước và đánh tan trước khi bỏ vào máy giặt để không bị cặn dính lên đồ. Với các mẹo giúp bột giặt và nước giặt tan nhanh trong nước này giúp bạn tiết kiệm nước, không phải dùng lượng nước nhiều hơn cần thiết để trung hòa chất giặt tẩy. Đối với mùng, mền hay ga giường, bạn có thể để nước nóng ở bước giặt và chỉnh lại nước lạnh ở bước xả để tiết kiệm điện cũng như bảo vệ chất vải được bền màu hơn. 2. Chọn mức nước phù hợp Mức nước sẽ tỉ lệ thuận với thời gian sử dụng điện máy giặt và lượng điện để bơm nước vào máy giặt. Vậy nên đối với gia đình khá đông người, bạn nên giặt đồ khoảng 2 ngày/lần để có thể phân định lượng nước phù hợp. Chọn mực nước phù hợp không những tiết kiệm nước mà máy giặt còn được giảm bớt thời gian hoạt động. Nếu lượng đồ ít và mỏng nhẹ, bạn chỉ nên sử dụng mực nước thấp. Còn đối với lượng quần áo nhiều hơn, bạn có thể đặt mức nước cao để đảm bảo áo quần được sạch sẽ hoàn toàn sau khi giặt. 3. Chọn chương trình giặt thích hợp Máy giặt sẽ được chia thành nhiều chức năng, cụ thể là giặt đồ bình thường, đồ len, đồ jeans hoặc giặt nhanh,… Trước khi giặt, bạn có thể phân loại quần áo để chọn được một chế độ giặt hợp lý, vừa tiết kiệm điện, tiết kiệm nước và giúp quần áo được làm sạch một cách hoàn hảo nhất. 4. Không giặt đồ quá tải hoặc quá ít Nếu gia đình bạn đông người, hãy chia thời gian giặt hợp lý, không nên nhồi nhét quần áo trong lồng giặt quá nhiều để tránh trường hợp quần áo bện chặt vào nhau và không được giặt sạch. Ngoài ra, việc giặt đồ quá tải còn khiến máy giặt phải hoạt động nặng nề hơn và nhanh hỏng hơn bao giờ hết. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng không nên giặt đồ quá ít. Lượng đồ ít đồng nghĩa với việc bạn sẽ chia nhỏ số lần giặt và số lần sử dụng máy giặt tăng thêm. Hãy nhớ, máy giặt hoạt động quá nhiều lần sẽ rất hao tốn năng lượng và còn nhanh hỏng nữa. 5. Chọn loại bột giặt phù hợp với máy giặt mà bạn đang sử dụng Mỗi nhà sản xuất sẽ quy chuẩn các loại bột giặt chuyên dụng khác nhau cho các loại máy giặt của nhà sản xuất đó. Trong quá trình sử dụng, bạn nên sử dụng bột giặt với lượng vừa đủ, và đồng nhất với lượng quần áo mà bạn cần giặt. Với việc sử dụng lượng bột giặt vừa đủ sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm cả bột giặt, tiết kiệm điện và nước mà vẫn tăng hiệu quả giặt của máy giặt nữa đấy! Về việc vấn đề xả nước, bạn nên sử dụng hợp lý để tiết kiệm hiệu quả hơn. Bạn nên cho nước xả vào chu trình cuối, và dừng máy 10p để quần áo được ngấm nước xả tốt hơn. 6. Không giặt đồ giờ cao điểm Nếu bạn giặt đồ vào những khung giờ cao điểm, giá thành sẽ mắc hơn đồng thời lượng điện tiêu thụ sẽ trở nên nhiều hơn và ngược lại. Vì thế, hãy cân nhắc thời gian giặt giũ phù hợp để tiết kiệm điện bạn nhé! 7. Thường xuyên vệ sinh máy giặt Việc thường xuyên lau chùi và linh kiện máy chà sànbảo dưỡng không chỉ giúp tăng cường tuổi thọ cho máy giặt mà còn giúp chúng loại bỏ được cặn bã đóng trong lồng máy, tránh được độ tăng ma sát khi hoạt động, giữ cho máy chạy mượt và êm hơn, từ đó tiết kiệm được nhiều điện năng hơn là một chiếc máy giặt bẩn bụi lâu ngày.


----------

